
Ask HN: What Is This “New Google Search Implementation” PR About? - rayvy
Have been hearing and reading a bit about this topic this morning. Can someone with possibly a better understanding explain to me (technically - no  marketing speak) what this new Google Search ability is.
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Think this ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21353861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21353861)
is what you are referring to? If so it seems that Google have tweaked their
search results using NLP. An example provided in the link may help .. "Here’s
a search for “2019 brazil traveler to usa need a visa.” The word “to” and its
relationship to the other words in the query are particularly important to
understanding the meaning. It’s about a Brazilian traveling to the U.S., and
not the other way around. Previously, our algorithms wouldn't understand the
importance of this connection, and we returned results about U.S. citizens
traveling to Brazil. With BERT, Search is able to grasp this nuance and know
that the very common word “to” actually matters a lot here, and we can provide
a much more relevant result for this query."

------
jojo9978
The big advantage of Twilio above another services here is all obtained
messages are only viewable by anybody that is aware of the login credentials.
As a result, it is far safer if you would like acquire personal or private
messages.

i got us number from textplus app but It's not at all engaged on a amercian
application khonw as QRIKET I would like to setup that app on my iphone
nevertheless it desires a r

FreePhoneNum has a sizeable number of twenty 7 numbers obtainable While These
are all from two nations. The usa has 20 one particular numbers and Canada has
six. We analyzed 5 US and a few Canadian numbers at random and all had been
been given within a couple seconds.

It utilized to have 6 European based mostly numbers but now there are four
from the United States. The newest messages from all numbers are merged into
the bottom of the primary window. [https://www.keyanalyzer.com/free-online-
phone-number-for-rec...](https://www.keyanalyzer.com/free-online-phone-number-
for-receiving-text/)

